
Nested, the online estate agent that makes sellers ‘chain-free’, raises £120M - refrigerator
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/11/chain-free-like-a-bird/
======
jepler
In case you'd never heard of the real-estate chain before either:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_(real_estate)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_\(real_estate\))

